# Over all I survey



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

This painting was on my easel for days and I could not see why it did not seem right. I was at a loss for ideas so I posted it and got a laundry list and a very welcome list it was. It open my eyes, I took on board the comments and this is the result. C & C Welcome.


----------



## Tead (May 6, 2017)

I like it. A lot. I rather like large birds. I do not know where the scene is, but it does remind me of when I was in Florida. If you want to see many eagles, and other large birds to paint, then I would suggest Florida. I have seen a lot of wildlife in Florida, not just birds. As an artist, I really do believe that you will enjoy it. 


Very nice work.


Tead.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

Tead said:


> I like it. A lot. I rather like large birds. I do not know where the scene is, but it does remind me of when I was in Florida. If you want to see many eagles, and other large birds to paint, then I would suggest Florida. I have seen a lot of wildlife in Florida, not just birds. As an artist, I really do believe that you will enjoy it.



I live in Florida this year, you are.right, there are a plethora of birds and wildlife here, not to mention scenery and spectacular sun sets!


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you both for your kind comments. No sorry Tead this scene is straight out of my head, no such place exists, unfortunately. Yes I agree that Florida is the place for wildlife, I have been lucky enough to go to Anna Marie Island, Bradenton on three separate occasions. I love the place.
Steve.


----------



## Susan Mulno (Apr 13, 2015)

All the more amazing that it is from imagination!


----------



## Grampy (Jun 7, 2016)

Thank you Susan


----------

